# Wonder if they will serve Pee?



## CCtex (May 3, 2011)

The City of Sugar Land is getting a new minor league baseball team. The Sugar Land Skeeters.

http://sugarlandskeeters.com/news.cfm?newsID=2

I see a need for Skeeter Pee.


----------



## docanddeb (May 3, 2011)

Maybe you could start a small business quick.!!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 3, 2011)

After the game....Pizza and Skeeter Pee. Maybe do a fund raiser so they can take a field trip to Lon's place, the birth place of Skeeter Pee.

Okay kids say hello to Mr. Pee himself....Lon!


----------

